# Gonna be a cold one!



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Forecasting 22 deg tonight here...hard freeze. 

That's right on the edge of damaging brock and cabbage, so harvested some more. 

Check out the sour kraut...have no idea what we're doing but it sure seems to be percolating...and smelling up the house. 

Anyone know how to tell when its "done"? ...other than stick a fork in it?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

M.L. , I don't have a crock with the rim around it , but they say any cabbage that comes in contact with air will spoil . I took a clean cotton shirt , covered to cabbage , and tucked the shirt in around the edges . You also want to weight it down so only juice is on the surface . Skim the funk off the top daily . Taste it in 10 days , then daily till you get the results you want .


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, Paul. It has weights on it...underwater in the picture so don't show. The "book" said to make sure the water level was a couple of inches or so above the weights in the crock.

I'll start skimming the top as advised....and taste it in another week or so. If I don't make a post, that might be a sign it took me out. LOL. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

That cabbage and broc. look wonderful. Both taste so much better when they are fresh.

Those are some serious cold temps for even winter gardens.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> That cabbage and broc. look wonderful. Both taste so much better when they are fresh.
> 
> Those are some serious cold temps for even winter gardens.


Hit 17 deg. this morning...brrr. Be glad you are in the Keys...headed to South Pacific myself.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Another week I and I would have had a lot of squash..lol
I got a couple of batches of green beans but they are gone after last nights freeze.
The poblano pepper plant that survived thru last winter bit the bullet last night as well.
Maybe it will kill some mosquitoes and roaches as well.
I have never grown cabbage and the broc. I have tried just grows all stringy.
Good luck with the kraut.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

16 degrees hammered my onions.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a crying shame.That's what happened to me last year.I replanted,then drowned out.I ordered my onions to be shipped the 16th of this month,and that's still a big gamble for this far north.My brother lives 30 miles north at Decatur,and they got down to 11,so I know his onions are a wash-out. We even had a dusting of snow Friday.Sure glad I hadn't planted yet.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

It looks like I lost Mustards , Sugar peas , and beets .


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

It got 19 degrees here.
Killed the beets.
Mustards took a beating but after removing the damaged leaves the cores are sill alive.
Brussel sprouts look like they are bouncing back.
I picked the broccoli heads before the freeze, doubt I'll get any side sprouts.
Cabbage and kohlrabi are probably goners.
Spinach wasn't even fazed by the cold.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I must just be lucky...almost no damage from the 17 deg. here. Nothing permanently damaged. Onions, carrots, broc, brussels, turnips, beets, radish, and cabbage all came through in fine shape. Onion tips a bit nipped but nothing serious. 

Potato planting time is coming up soon....too wet to prepare the soil right now.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well my onions rebounded some after 4" of water but it did stunned them so time will tell.
Now its raining again. Who knows?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

froze my turnips and collard greens, first time i have ever had collard greens to freeze.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

trout250 said:


> froze my turnips and collard greens, first time i have ever had collard greens to freeze.


Take off the dead and fertlize with fish emulsion the collards should rebound. I still have collards from last fall. I've never grown turnips. Collards usually do good in cold weather.
I think they taste better after a freeze or two.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

When is it time to plant Potatoes? What else can be planted now that will grow and not freeze?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sugars Pop said:


> When is it time to plant Potatoes? What else can be planted now that will grow and not freeze?


Feb 14.


----------

